# Hide tanning in No. Va?



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*hide*

skin it, salt it and send it to a tannery and all depends on how you want it tanned. are you looking for a wall hanger ? ive sent one to east coast tannery in pa


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

no reputable tannery is going to take skins from an individual hunter. Take it to a local taxidermist and have them send it to a commercial tannery.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.eastcoasttaxidermy.com/site/Order.html


----------

